# temp monitor

## ee99ee2

Is there anyway I can monitor my CPU and System temp in Linux? I tried the lm_sensor project's thing, but their site was half way dead when I tried it, and it's so poorly designed and messy I can't find anything for my system.

-ee99ee2

----------

## rommel

mmm...you could get a drive bay monitor....the lcd type...i know thats not what you were wanting but it would solve your problem and be available no matter the os

----------

## Jimboberella

In gentoo you can emerge sys-apps/lm-sensors after that is done run sensors-configure as root to set it up for your hardware and then emerge one of several monitoring programs. I use gkrellm's builtin sensors, but there is ksensors etc.

You might have to adjust the offset or multiplyer to get lm-sensors to read the same as you bios for some reason on some MB.

----------

## reverius42

 *Jimboberella wrote:*   

> In gentoo you can emerge sys-apps/lm-sensors after that is done run sensors-configure as root to set it up for your hardware and then emerge one of several monitoring programs. I use gkrellm's builtin sensors, but there is ksensors etc.
> 
> You might have to adjust the offset or multiplyer to get lm-sensors to read the same as you bios for some reason on some MB.

 

That's interesting. I was planning on trying this when I get home from work, but I have a question.

What if your BIOS doesn't provide any way of viewing temperature? Does that mean that lm_sensors won't work either? Or is it just the BIOS?

I have a Sony Vaio SR33 laptop, with a Phoenix BIOS...

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Your BIOS has to be able to monitor the temp, but not necessarily display it.  So it is possible a motherboard supported temp monitoring and will pass the information to the application, however the mainboard manufacturer could have opted to not display the data in the BIOS as viewable to a human.  But your board does have to support hardware monitoring in some form to pass the correct registers and data to the application, otherwise you'll get nothing.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

